# Von Dänemark nach Duisburg im Auto am Dienstag. Wurde Ihr das abraten ?



## JesperMP (25 November 2010)

Hallo Lieber Forum-Mitglieder.

Ich muss von Kopenhagen nach Duisburg am Dienstag.
Weill ich eine Testmaschine mitbringen will, habe ich geplant per Auto dazu su kommen. Aber jetzt bin ich unsicher wegen der Wetterprognosis.

Mit ihrer Kentniss von Verkehr und Wetter, raten Ihr davon ab, oder wird das gehen ?


----------



## Dr.M (25 November 2010)

Hallo Jesper,

normal ist das kein Problem, so lange nicht gerade ein Blizzard kommt, sind bei uns die Autobahnen frei. Vor allem weil es heute schon schneit sind alle Räumdienste in Bereitschaft.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 November 2010)

Hallo jesper

du willst nach duisburg, das liegt in flachdeutschland, also kein problem.

wenn du jetzt paule oder mich besuchen wolltest, würde ich dir winterreifen dringend empfehlen


----------



## Tomcat69 (25 November 2010)

Winterreifen sind auf jedenfall ein Muß, ansonsten denke ich sind die Winterdienste schon drauf eingestellt.

Schlimmer als die Witterung könnte der Stau vorm Elbtunnel sein, aber wenn Du morgens in Kopenhagen losfährst wirst Du wahrscheinlich nach dem Morgenstau durchrutschen.


----------



## JesperMP (25 November 2010)

Danke für die Antworten so weit 

Kennt ihr eine Webseite wo man die Deutsche Verkehrsprognosen sehen kann ?


----------



## Tomcat69 (25 November 2010)

Schau mal hier:

www.verkehrsinfo.de


----------



## JesperMP (25 November 2010)

Super !!

:s12:


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

Hallo Jesper,

das hört sich ja so an, als ob Du nicht oft mit dem Auto unterwegs bist.

Jetzt schon zutreffend den Strassenzustand am Dienstag vorauszusehen ist schwierig. Dazu solltest Du am Montag aufmerksam den (deutschen) Wetterbericht verfolgen. Wenn es massiv schneit, dann ist auch in Deutschland bisweilen Sense auf der Autobahn. Allerdings bekomme ich das hier im Süden selten mit, wenn es dem Norden dreckig geht. Hier im Süden gibt es schon regelmäßiger mal Wetter-Terror. Wo dann auch der best vorbereitete Räumdienst nichts mehr ausrichtet, weil dem halt bereits andere Fahrzeuge im Weg stehen.

Ich hoffe, Du hast nicht vor, Deine Tour morgens um drei Uhr zu beginnen, um dann um 23:00Uhr abends wieder zuhause zu sein. Das würde ich niemandem (mehr), und zwar unabhängig vom Wetter, empfehlen. Son Quatsch hab ich zwei-dreimal gemacht. Das nutzt und bringt (meiner Ansicht nach) niemandem und nichts.


----------



## Ludewig (25 November 2010)

Ich würde die A1 immer noch meiden wollen.


----------



## Gebs (26 November 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Ich würde die A1 immer noch meiden wollen.


*ACK* Zwischen Hamburg und Bremen ist es zur Zeit katastrophal!
Fast 75km Baustelle!

@Jesper: Wenn Du durch Niedersachsen fährst halt Dich an die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen!
Die blitzen da jeden Tag. (Hab' leider schon öfter den Blitz gesehen. )
Vor allem rund um Bremen.
Kurz vorm Kamener Kreuz (Rastplatz Overberger Busch) stehen sie auch immer!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## JesperMP (26 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Du hast nicht vor, Deine Tour morgens um drei Uhr zu beginnen, um dann um 23:00Uhr abends wieder zuhause zu sein.


Dienstag - Hinreise. Donnerstag - Zurück.



			
				Ludewig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die A1 immer noch meiden wollen.





			
				Gebs schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen Hamburg und Bremen ist es zur Zeit katastrophal!
> Fast 75km Baustelle!


A1 wird schwierig zu vermeiden. Von Puttgarten nach Duisburg geht es genau über A1.

Ich werden es versuchen die Strecke Hamburg - Bremen um 1-2 Uhr vorbeizufahren. Es wäre wohl die optimalsten Zeitpunkt - oder ?

Danke für Ihrer Hinweise.


----------



## JesperMP (26 November 2010)

Eine Alternativ-Rute wäre nach Hamburg von A1 auf A7 nach Hannover zu drehen, und von Hannover nach Duisburg über A352. Dann meide ich die Strecke auf A1 von Hamburg nach Bremen.
Wäre das doof ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Eine Alternativ-Rute wäre nach Hamburg von A1 auf A7 nach Hannover zu drehen, und von Hannover nach Duisburg über A352. Dann meide ich die Strecke auf A1 von Hamburg nach Bremen.
> Wäre das doof ?


 

Die A1 zwischen Hamburg und Bremen ist eine einzige Baustelle. Die würde ich auf jeden Fall meiden. 
Da ist die A7 auf jeden Fall (etwas) besser und die A2 von Hannover nach Duisburg ist bis auf das Kamen Kreuz (A1/A2) auch soweit ok.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Dezember 2010)

Bin gut angekommen.
Nach Fehmern war es ein gans schlimmes Schnee-Virwarr, aber ich hatte am mindestens keine grosse Probleme damit. Viele andere PKWs und LKWs waren ausgeschleudert. Lustig war, nach 50 km war es wieder Sonne und trockene Fahrbanen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (1 Dezember 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Bin gut angekommen.
> Nach Fehmern war es ein gans schlimmes Schnee-Virwarr



*ACK*

Ich habe gestern für 20km 1,5 stunden nach hause benötigt, da sämtliche Strassen sehr schlecht befahrbar waren. Heute haben wir NUR Schneeverwehungen  und morgen soll es endlich wieder schneien. Wann wolltest du noch zurück?


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Dezember 2010)

jespermp schrieb:


> dienstag - hinreise. Donnerstag - zurück.


1234567890


----------



## JesperMP (3 Dezember 2010)

Bin wieder zurück und Trinkt eine wohl-verdiente gute-nacht Bier.
Habe 2:30 angefangen, und 0:30 bin ich wieder zu Hause.
Meine Winterreifen haben sehr geholfen. Hatte auch Glück, es gab wenige Staus oder Unfälle in meiner Richtung. Beim Hamburg gab es eine mehr als 20 km lange Stau wegen ein Unfall, in die andere Richtung.
Muss dazu sagen das die deutsche Autofahrer in diesen Wetter sehr vorsichtig seien.


----------



## Ralle (4 Dezember 2010)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich war Montag bis Freitag unterwegs, am Montag bin ich zwei Mal auf der Autobahn fast abgeflogen, trotz neuer Winterrreifen, vorsichtiger Fahrweise und nur 60-80 Km/h! Die LKW-Spur war wohl die gefährlichste, die war vollkommen vereist. Wenn man da raufkommt, hilft nur noch Lenker loslassen und beten!


----------



## marlob (4 Dezember 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ..
> Muss dazu sagen das die deutsche Autofahrer in diesen Wetter sehr vorsichtig seien.


Zum Glück musstest du nicht durch Holland 
Die können nämlich kein Auto fahren


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Dezember 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> ....
> Die können nämlich kein Auto fahren


 

und das haste dir gleich gut abgekuckt, oder 



Schwarze Schrift auf gelben Grund ---- halte Abstand, bleib gesund


----------

